# Most reliable semi auto 22lr model



## littlej72 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm shopping for a 22lr s/a pistol most likely a target model like a browning or ruger, I was wondering what I will have the best luck with as far as cycling rounds. I have a smith 22A and it can no longer make it through a full mag without leaving a bullet in the chamber no matter what I feed it. So I am going to send it out and have it looked at, but would still like to replace it. 

What have you used that cycled well, with what ammo type/brand? 

Prefer something with an approx 5 inch barrel, and I live in maryland so the new ruger charger isn't legal yet. thanks'


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

littlej72 said:


> I'm shopping for a 22lr s/a pistol most likely a target model like a browning or ruger, I was wondering what I will have the best luck with


Not really possible to predict your future, especially since the commonly available pistols from the major manufacturers for the most part do well, but all have the potential to fail. IOW, no matter what brand we might suggest, there is still a chance you will go through the same thing.

The most reliable s/a target model under $1k that I've ever used is the S&W mod. 41, which can often be found on the used market. It is one of the finest handguns ever produced by that company. Since you didn't mention a budget, you could also look at the target models from Hammerli, which include the 208, 280, and SP20. Pardini, Morini, Unique, Feinwerkbau, Walther, Beretta and Benelli all make s/a models as well. The great majority of the models produced by these makers will probably cost more than what you will want to spend, but they are interesting to see, and worth some time looking them up on Gunbroker.com or similar sites.

PhilR.


----------



## littlej72 (Jan 14, 2007)

I understand I'm just looking for some typically reliable suggestions in the 500 or under range(base price). All I meant as far as reliable although it's apples to oranges is for instance glocks are known as being quite reliable, keltecs not so much, stuff like that I just have only the one experience with the 22a and although I like it, it's no good to me since it dosn't cycle reliably.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I've been shooting a Browning Challenger III, the predecessor to their Buckmark series. Using CCI MiniMags I've had not issues at all. When using some Remington Gold Sabres it feeds correctly about 95% of the time. Others have found the current Buckmark series to be equally trouble free for the most part.


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

Ruger makes good pistol for target shooting.Parts are raedy avalible to
to modify pistol that's reasonable priced.


----------



## littlej72 (Jan 14, 2007)

specifically which rugers do you suggest?


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a MK1 Ruger that I let sit in a rug for over 20 years
with no care at all except in safe. I took it to the range
a week ago and other than being a little suggish the first
couple rounds, it shot great and absolutely nothing but
fun. Mags are a PITA to load but if you buy several it isnt
bad.They have the MKIII now but dont know much about it.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Have you tried several different types of ammo with your pistol? I know many manufacturers only recommend high velocity ammo with their semi-auto .22s to make sure they can reliably cycle the action.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

My Buddy has a Beretta Neos and he loves it. I am buying one this week. My wife wants to learn to shoot..sweet! I priced it today for $219 to $289,lol.


----------



## nicknitro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

I've had a Ruger Mark II 10" for 8 year. I put more than 10000 rounds on it. It jammed no more than 10 times due to dirty magazines.


----------



## randy racer (Dec 13, 2007)

i have a ruger mkIII hunter and love it. it shoots straight and runs most ammo very well. i did shoot with a guy shooting a buck mark last week and it was a very nice gun and if i had it to do over i might buy that in place of the ruger. i liked the grip and safety location better than the ruger. i could own both......hm, maybe my wife needs one.:smt066

randy


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a Browning Buckmark Camper 5-1/2. I have had no feed problems with Federal LR ammo with at least 2000 rounds through it. Nice plinker, lot's of potential add ons to turn it from a plinker to a true target gun. If you are ultra concerned about reliability and cycling, there is always the Taurus model 94 9 shot revolver.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

I have owned several Rugers Mark I and II, and they are very reliable.
However, I have had nothing but good with my Smith 2213 as well.

mark


----------



## littlej72 (Jan 14, 2007)

What kind of ammo do you guys use? Just curious what your using on the range. thanks


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

It's not a target model but I just bought a Walther P22 and I love the gun. Fires and cycles great


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a Ruger Mark II Target 5.5 bull. It has always been very reliable. It has even fell off a Jeep at highway speeds-still worked.

The only thing I hate about the Ruger is taking it down and putting it back together.


----------



## littlej72 (Jan 14, 2007)

What do you guys feed these things, cheap and good stuff. thanks


----------



## WWhunter (Feb 14, 2008)

littlej72,

I would bet your current .22 just needs a disassembly and GOOD cleaning. Seldom is there much problems with any good quality .22 pistol. I have owned many differnet ones and usually it comes down to crud build up somewhere in the gun. I'll be in the area (military transfer) around mid-March and maybe can have a look at it for you if you can't get it fixed.

Any of the ones recommended are great pistols. Best I can suggest is to go to a dealer and handle them and see what one FITS you the best. This is one of the main things needed to shoot well. I currently have a Browning Buckmark I will be selling if you are interested. The only reason is I never shoot it and it just sits in the safe. It is VERY accurate. I have had several Rugers and they are usually great shooters also. Most of my current .22 shooting is with a Walther GSP.


----------



## littlej72 (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah, I live right down from Ft. Meade and they are planning some sort of massive expansion based on closing other bases. The range I go to is within walking distance of the base. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

What is the general opinion on the Walther P22?


----------



## hopper810 (Jan 30, 2007)

i have a 22a and a MKIII. i've never had any problems with my 22a,i know a lot of people bad mouth them but mine's been a good one.both of these guns shoot very well with the federal value pk from wally world.i'll probobly get a buckmark sometime or the other just to have one. here's a picture of the kids.:smt023


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I love my Walther P22, cycles excellent with everything.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

ruger does make a fine reliable 22 but i didn't like the style
i have owned one but sold it to my cousing
i now have a walther p22 and love it
so far i have but 450 rounds thru it and no hangups at all


----------

